# Roo laying eggs?



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

My oegb has been acting weird. It has all the too feathers yet despite being 7 months old, it doesn't crow. Not only that, but I only have 2 other hens. One is broody and one just hatched some new chicks about 1 month ago. Meanwhile, mysterious eggs keeps appearing scattered around the yard. My hens are all used to their nesting spots and are much older than the 7 month old in question. Ishe has always looked like a hen, but I really don't know anymore.


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

Unfortunately, this is a pic of her around 5 month sold. She has all the spiked feathers around her neck and the long ones on her tail that cascade down. She also had the feathers that go off the side of her back, just under her tail. She also clicks like a hen, not a roo


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

Some new pics


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

Anyone????


----------



## chicken_coop99 (Jun 19, 2013)

If its laying eggs then its a hen


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

chicken_coop99 said:


> If its laying eggs then its a hen


The issue is we're not sure if that is the one laying eggs. All the others are full blown roosters that sing, but this one doesn't sing and there are mysterious eggs that my other 2 hens couldn't be laying.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Just looked at a picture of an OEGB hen, and it suits her to a tee! That is a hen. (and her saddle feathers are hen for sure0


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

kjohnstone said:


> Just looked at a picture of an OEGB hen, and it suits her to a tee! That is a hen. (and her saddle feathers are hen for sure0


Thank you  I assumed she was a hen but I'm just so confused! Is it even possible for a too to lay eggs?! Lmao! Here's a picture of her same-age brother that looks just like her:


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

yessi_boo said:


> Thank you  I assumed she was a hen but I'm just so confused! Is it even possible for a too to lay eggs?! Lmao! Here's a picture of her same-age brother that looks just like her:


A roo cannot lay eggs, that's like a human man giving birth to a baby. Not the right plumbing!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

GenFoe said:


> A roo cannot lay eggs, that's like a human man giving birth to a baby. Not the right plumbing!


Umm , I beg to differ, I once saw Arnold Schwartznager (sp) , have a baby in a movie!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Jim said:


> Umm , I beg to differ, I once saw Arnold Schwartznager (sp) , have a baby in a movie!


I think there's a news story of a "man" having a baby as well. I'm still skeptical!!

Men are way too big of babies for that!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

yessi_boo said:


> Thank you  I assumed she was a hen but I'm just so confused! Is it even possible for a too to lay eggs?! Lmao! Here's a picture of her same-age brother that looks just like her:


I'll bet his comb is much larger than sis's. I have no idea how long it takes for full maturity, but it looks like he Might be developing the sword-type saddle feathers. Too many people judge gender by the tail feathers. Check for spurs on the legs. I love the look of the saddle feathers on a mature roo, they make me think of a colored waterfall cascading down over the hips. OEGB, according to the picture I have, are normally sex-feathered, but in some breeds (and therefore some mixes from those breeds), the male can be "hen-feathered" - most notably the Sebrights. I guess Silkies too, just because the mutation seems to pre-empt any possibility of normal feather development. In the picture I have, the roo has been "dubbed" - his comb, wattles and earlobes cut. I guess that would be good for fighting, but I don't like it.


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

kjohnstone said:


> I'll bet his comb is much larger than sis's. I have no idea how long it takes for full maturity, but it looks like he Might be developing the sword-type saddle feathers. Too many people judge gender by the tail feathers. Check for spurs on the legs. I love the look of the saddle feathers on a mature roo, they make me think of a colored waterfall cascading down over the hips. OEGB, according to the picture I have, are normally sex-feathered, but in some breeds (and therefore some mixes from those breeds), the male can be "hen-feathered" - most notably the Sebrights. I guess Silkies too, just because the mutation seems to pre-empt any possibility of normal feather development. In the picture I have, the roo has been "dubbed" - his comb, wattles and earlobes cut. I guess that would be good for fighting, but I don't like it.


Yes, she def has saddle feathers growing! I'll post a pic of her feet and legs now.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

The spur-bumps are pretty small, my pullets bumps are about the same size, just a vestige of what a roo gets.


----------

